
5G in rural areas bridges a gap that 4G doesn’t, especially low- and mid-band - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/features/2020/09/5g-03-rural/
======
carterklein13
I've seen so much conflicting information around 5G that it's frankly a little
bit bewildering. Just earlier today I was reading that 5G showed no
considerably-higher download speeds than 4G...

From what I can surmise, it seems like the labels 5G and 4G are a bit
misleading. It seems like 5G is focused on improving reception in less
populated areas, while 4G is still the general standard. Is that right? Or am
I still missing something?

